# Denso 720cc injector for an r32 gtr



## chrisw23 (Oct 2, 2012)

As title I***8217;m looking for 1 Denso 720cc injector 1 of mine is bent somehow would buy more than 1 if you have an incomplete set like me

Cheers Chris


----------

